# LGD protection styles



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

I am researching different LGD breeds for family companion and LGD duty (not at the same time by one dog) and I am having a hard time reading between the lines as what people mean by protection styles and what are they saying by "protective".
I hear people talk how different breeds have different protection styles and some are more "intense" hence not a good match for first time owner. 

What do people mean by "intense"? Would an intense dog charge and make contact with any intruder human or animal or just bark its head off and stare?

I am interested in Anatolian shepherd and other Turkish breeds. I would need the dog that can keep coyotes away but not eat people or kids that might wander into pasture.

What would lets say your Anatolian do if unsupervised stranger enters into his pasture?
What would Spanish mastiff do?
GP?


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Much of a dogs reaction will depend on the socialization it has grown up with. 
Great Pyrenees are most likely to be doscile to human intruders.
Turkish breeds more intense. Komodors and central Asians can be downright dangerous.
But much depends on the individual dog, bloodline and socialization.
Get to know the breeder, the parents, and then the puppy. A good breeder will match you with the right temperament, or offer you an exchange at any point if the dog turns out to be a wrong match.

My Kangals and Boz are dogs that will keep visitors in their car if I am not outside. But with a simple introduction, their whole family can go into my pasture and love on the dogs.
I can also take my huge Boz into crowded places in town with many noises, people, and other dogs. Intelligent dogs and socialization are the key. 
Knowing how to judge your OWN dogs temperament and potential is also key. If your dog is not up to a certain level of contact, control the situation, and work to improve their acceptance.

Nearly any breed might work for you. Start with the breeder, then look at the parents temperament. And take your time to decide. Avoid high pressure "get him now" tricks.








Monster at a parade. He thinks everyone is there to love on him, and they usually do. Because he walks up and buries his face in their lap.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

It sounds like a Great Pyr would be your best bet. They are typically very human friendly. Meet the parents of your future dog, see how they react with you and then ask the breeder how the parents were raised(lots of contact and socialization or not much).

Lady down the street with nigerian dwarf goats has several Great Pyrs and was still able to have field trip of kids come in. At the same time, one day while at work, someone walked past 7 barking Great Pyrs and stole her two champion bucks. Pros and cons


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

I completely agree with MM. The work you do early on (assuming you get a pup - which I encourage you to do, because starting with someone else's mistake can be a tough road with one of these dogs) will determine how your dog relates to the outside world. Before you settle on a Turkish breed, I suggest you meet some - preferably working dogs so you can see what these dog's default temperament is like. My current dog, a Kangal/Boerboel cross, is just 8 months old and she is already over 100lbs. Let me tell you, she can be quite a handful at times.

Regarding guarding styles - I suggest starting with some YouTube searches for various LGD breeds. That way you can see a bunch of dogs and get you started determining a breed you might sync well with.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

> lexa said:
> 
> 
> > I am researching different LGD breeds for family companion and LGD duty (not at the same time by one dog) and I am having a hard time reading between the lines as what people mean by protection styles and what are they saying by "protective".
> ...


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

lexa said:


> What would lets say your Anatolian do if unsupervised stranger enters into his pasture?


Kill or seriously injure the intruder! NO ONE should 'wander' into a pasture!

IF the dog knows the child.... come running for pets... BUT the child would have to call the dogs name and the dog know the child.

How is a dog supposed to know if the stranger is a predator or not?

My dogs are obedience trained, show dogs, that live with goats and can wander around the farm which is seriously fenced. Outside the farm on a leash they are nice, well behaved dogs that anyone can touch.. they lay down for little children, sit for tweens and older and stand for older teens to adults.

If a stranger wanders outside the fence.. the dogs give a clear warning that they need to leave. If they continue to move forward... so do the dogs with a more serious warning and their body posture changes to a bounding forward. If the predator still ignores their warnings... the dog goes into an attack posture... jumping up on the fence and making all sorts of racket! That is when I am now running with guns in hand!

Intense? ok but I would use the word Serious.

when choosing a breeder and I know I sound like a broken record... find one that "temperament" tests the dogs. Your first dog? have "them" pick the dog out for you. You can ask for sex or color but what is most important is temperament. If a breeder doesn't do temperament testing then find another breeder!!!!!!!!!!! 

look... study temperament testing, learn to do it yourself, learn to recognize the different personalities in a litter. the puppy that runs up to you though cute may not be the best adult dog personality for you.

Look for a personality that an adult dog will have.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks!
I guess, it reinforces the idea of making good fences that will contain "angry" LGD well and prevents strangers from entering pastures easily. 
Good idea about watching them work on Youtube!

I understand the temperament testing, choosing right puppy and socialize, socialize, socialize. Having a dog what can do a lot of damage, makes all of the above things more important. 

I have been around a lot of GP pets and I did not like a lot of things about the breed, however, I also think that they have very laid back personality, maybe I should go with a mix?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

The thing I don't like about mixes is you can't predict which parent the pup will take after. You may get a dog that resembles a gp, but has an Anatolian personality, or the other way around. Or you may get a nice blend of personalities. Personally, I adore my Anatolians. They bark at strange sounds and visitors, but as soon as I tell them it's ok...they listen and back off. I socialize them a lot away from the farm which one of them loves and the other is ok with but he does not like traveling. Let your breeder know what kind of personality you are looking for and have them help choose a pup for you that more outgoing. My breeder knew from the time my pups were a few weeks old that one would have a typical aloof personality and the other would be a social butterfly and they have not changed a bit.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

I LOVE my mix (Kangal/Boerboel), but Barbados Sheep is totally correct, there will likely be a broader range of temperaments in any mixed litter, and determining how a pup will shape-up will be substantially more difficult. On the other hand, you also have a chance of mellowing some of the more extreme temperaments. IMHO, temperament testing is not really that complicated or difficult, but even in the best circumstances it is an imperfect art â but most importantly, doing it well it does involve time â thatâs where a good dialog with the breeder is invaluable. Even if you can spend a few hours before making you pick out of a litter, the breeder will have been watching those pups for weeks. Thereâs just no substitute for familiarity. 
FWIW, I also like the guarding style of the Turkish breeds â no incessant barking so thereâs no doubt that when they do sound an alarm, they mean it, which is nice.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

I found this article about anatolians:
About the Anatolian
in there it says:
"The Anatolian is bold and confident without aggression. They will determine on their own whether aggression is warranted and will use a graduated display of increasingly assertive behaviors to control a given situation."
" If the predator will leave the domain when the Anatolian rises from a reclining position and perhaps gives a warning bark, that will be the end of the display."
This a discription of the breed I like. But I see similar things written about other breeds. 

I hope the picture shows up. This one of my fave clients, he was adoptedfrom AC shelter as pyr mix who was found as a stray, but after looking at different pictures of Anatolians, I think that he might be one as well. He looks smaller on this picture than he actually is.

http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg610/lexapurple/tiny.jpg


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Lexa, I think that's a pretty accurate description. They are certainly not "loose cannons" that will attack first and ask questions later. I supposed though, like with any breed, irresponsible breeding of dogs that have temperament issues could cause there to be individual dogs that may attack without much provocation. That is seen in all breeds. That's yet another reason why getting pups from responsible breeders is so important.


----------

